# SIMS 3 disc isn't recognised in the drive



## fionapotter (Jul 15, 2012)

I have Windows 7, and a Dell Inspiron which is about two years old. My brand new Sims 3 disc is not recognised by my computer. It runs just fine in other computers (my mother's laptop, my brother's laptop, and my father's desktop); equally, other games, DVDs and CDs work fine in my laptop, including other EA games. When I insert the disk, it makes weird scratching noises in the drive for about one to two minutes, then quiets down and the noises stop. At no point, whether during the noises or after, does my computer recognise the presence of anything in the disc drive.

I've updated all the drivers, cleaned the disc (though that seemed a little pointless considering it runs fine on all other computers I've tried it on so far), if I've missed something obvious please forgive me.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey fionapotter, Welcome to TSF,

First of all, have you tried navigating to "My Computer" and seeing if it shows up in the DVD Drive icon?

If it doesn't, it isn't reading the disk right.

Compare it to another, working EA game. Is there any physical differences?

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## fionapotter (Jul 15, 2012)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey fionapotter, Welcome to TSF,
> 
> First of all, have you tried navigating to "My Computer" and seeing if it shows up in the DVD Drive icon?
> 
> ...


Hi Redeye, thanks for the welcome and the quick reply.

I have tried both of your suggestions, and sadly neither yield results: it doesn't show up in My Computer, so I can't access it that way. Nor are there any differences physically to other EA games. Other EA games run without a problem on my computer, and this game runs without a problem on other computers. It's this particular combination which is not working.


----------

